# Rome Board Giveaway - One last X-MAS STOKER!



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks again Wiired 

Come on #13!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Ohhh a Garage Rocker! Pretty!

Count me in for...#505.

fingerscross'd


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Come on *#11*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome that you guys are doing this. #1350


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

#3

Thanks again for all of the giveaways. Stoked!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lets play. 121212 Son is going to be happy.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

#37
Hopefully the third time's the charm! Once again :eusa_clap::thumbsup: for doing this!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I know a teen who needs it.

#18


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

14062008

Once again this will go to my brother so we can ride. Going to go see him on the 27th and would love to show up with this or at least be able to tell him! Thanks again!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

1809

Would be a great X-Mas gift !


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Lucky *#7*

:thumbsup: to wiredsport


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

#12

If i ever win, i will order some wiredsport stickers too to put on my gears when I teach foreigners how to sb they will know my favoite store


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

#1 Baby.....my brother could really use this.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

#4 my friend could use this so much


----------



## RecBoarder87 (Dec 12, 2012)

First post on here!

#3694


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227 for me


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Let's go with lucky number 66 to make me the best big brother ever!
Thanks for keeping us stoked, guys!


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Also for my little brother. 131441.

Thanx for stoke Wired.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

#621 

Wiredsport, you guys are truly awesome!!! And a huge contributor to this forum w. your board knowledge and recommendations. Thanks from all of us members!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

121212 My buddy's wife still needs a board. Stoked! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

AM i going to WIN? #666. Going to my sis. Make it happen woredsport, you guys are the best.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

#21230 

you guys are incredible


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

#252

Hook it up....got a buddy on skis who needs to make the transition! maybe this will be the changing factor


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

#2417 Happy Holidays & thanks for your generosity


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

31770

Free stuff!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

#96 

Thanks Wired, you guys are awesome


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I'll stick with my birthday again,...
1211. You Guy's Rock!!


----------



## Ksonn (Dec 4, 2012)

#69 ol faithful 

I've never even seen a contest on here I myself am new and have a buddy I would love to be able to get into snowboarding with me and I have a friend whos gunna teach me and hopefully my other friend if he can get into the sport


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

1369 the same old number hopefully a new result


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet! I've had a few pairs of Rome 390/Targa bindings, and have always wanted to try out their boards!

#72581


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Do we just put our favorite number? #45 (Kenny Easley is my hero. :yahoo

My candidate is my son! Earlier this year he graduated from high school @ 17 years old! His goal was to get his EMT certification and become part of Mt. Spokane's ski patrol this year before turning 18..well, last week he earned his EMT cert! 

Okay, so maybe I'm just a proud dad...and just wanted to brag about my kid.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RedRomo said:


> Do we just put our favorite number?


Yessir, just post a unique # and if you want to add some flair about why your candidate is worthy, well, go for it.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

1921 well see if his address is luck enough


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

7777. Got a homie who just got her board stolen. Feelin lucky bout this one.


----------



## Furphy (Nov 26, 2012)

#442

My brother has been considering joining the sport. Would be nice to ride with him.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

062686
:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cmon Wired, I know ur saving the best one for my homie Greenway. Special bonus when I post the pic of him with his new board - he looks EXACTLY like Aaron Rodgers! lawlz

*64220*


----------



## MadsNielsen (Nov 22, 2012)

#12281996

please let it be me!


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

09021990 
pick me.


----------



## JYM (Dec 8, 2012)

#9 ! 

My cousin moved from Korea recently and i've been spending much time with him. I will be taking him up to Shasta to snowboard, this would save him from renting and possibly buying anew board ! 

Thanks!


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

#360
Another Rome board for me… !?!?


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

1604

boom!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

314159

smooooth operator :yahoo:


----------



## Amt798 (Sep 1, 2011)

#123 Thanks for doing this great giveaway. I would kill to have this sweet board and absolutely love it to death.


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

180333333 I wanna WIN!!!


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice!

5586


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Come on lucky number 747

TT


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35 for the final time


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

lets get it # 212121


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

#213, thanks!


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

718

^Mark Sanchez's QBR as of 12/12/12 :huh:


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

please! *80085*


----------



## JugeMC (Oct 4, 2011)

210 

thanks guys!


----------



## Boiler12 (Jan 12, 2011)

58

Never had the chance to enter one of these I don't think so here goes. Definitely have some friends who could get into the sport if they had the cost of getting a board taken out of the equation!

Thank you!


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

888

why not


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

2013 :eusa_clap:


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

#211420 

Let's go! :thumbsup:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

444

here's to good mojo


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

#313, go go! :yahoo:


----------



## jorji (Nov 23, 2012)

#815995 fingers crossed:yahoo:


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

#221

come on...great thing from you guys...come on lady luck


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the giveaway
319


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

*#63 *also next time you guys have a raffle you should say what the highest number we can pick is...


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

0721..... My nephew wants to get into boarding. He's had a rough year with both his grandparents passing.. This would set him up for a kickass start to the new year


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ankkassa said:


> *#63 *also next time you guys have a raffle you should say what the highest number we can pick is...


There is no highest #. Select at will.


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

743902

:thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

9588

Happy holidays!


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

122512 ...


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

#218
who doesnt need a new board!? sweet, thanks


----------



## tofufa (Dec 12, 2012)

1818181 newbie needing a board! :yahoo:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

17... because i turn 21 on the 17th :laugh:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

606 my lucky flight that got canceled today


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

832

Want to get my cousin into boarding.


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

*011101110110100101101110*

This is for my kid brother who lost his..... 

ok, I'll stop testing my karma with fake sob stories; I just want to butter the crap out of this board.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

let's call it 127


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for another stoker Wired! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm gonna give #1503 one last shot... and hopefully my older newb bro can have a sweet new deck.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

The final stoker is in its last hours. If you want in, now is the time!


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell yeah, great giveaway - Thanks guys! 

I'll throw in with 33342777.

:rock:


----------



## scvnr1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay going with my lucky number and my birth year #1994 (please be lucky)


----------



## Potent (Dec 10, 2012)

#249 0.0


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's call it right there. This Rome Stoker is now up.

Give us a few hours to do the raffle and we will be back to congratulate a new winner!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Let's call it right there. This Rome Stoker is now up.
> 
> Give us a few hours to do the raffle and we will be back to congratulate a new winner!


A little off topic but whats up with not answering pm's? All i want to know is if you guys can order a board for me in my size and some binders.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> A little off topic but whats up with not answering pm's? All i want to know is if you guys can order a board for me in my size and some binders.


Whoops, looks like we had a little PM box overflow. Try again.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You know that they're an actual store, right? You could try calling them instead of just complaining about their slow response time to a pm on an Internet forum. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> You know that they're an actual store, right? You could try calling them instead of just complaining about their slow response time to a pm on an Internet forum.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


Calling is so 2011. Sorry, but i dont feel like calling. not my thing, especially after i had to argue with xbox support and my web host. Had enough of calling. i only call people i know, and id rather use other means. then again, i sent them a email, pm and facebook message. and not complaining, i want to buy a board from them because they are so frikking awesome.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

chomps1211

Yeahhhh!

Please email your preferred board size, name and shipping address to [email protected] and we will get your sick new deck shipped out.

To everyone who entered these stokers this season (and in past years) we want to thank you all so much. You guys - and this forum - do an amazing job of keeping the stoke cranked up!


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> chomps1211
> 
> Yeahhhh!
> 
> ...


You misspelt Richie67.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Grats Chompsy!



Wiredsport said:


> not snowklingers buddy
> 
> Yeahhhh!
> 
> ...


BOO HISS 



Richie67 said:


> You mispelt Richie67.


:bestpost:


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Well done Wired, thanks for running these Stokers. Happy Holidays


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...A New Board??? :tongue4:

:yahoo::yahoo:

_(...seriously, how else did you think I was going to respond??)_ 

*Thank You* Wired sport!!! Sent you my email already!

:yahoo::rock:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

8675309

jenny!!!!

Try callin it


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats bro.... :yahoo:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hah! Stoked to do it. We want pictures.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

sorry im new here, how do i play for this? thanks


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

paul_bro said:


> sorry im new here, how do i play for this? thanks


By showing up about 2 days ago...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

paul_bro you win!!!!!! 

See the receptionist for your prize. Or call the 1800 number at the top of your screen


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> paul_bro you win!!!!!!
> 
> See the receptionist for your prize. Or call the 1800 number at the top of your screen


Aww Dude!! That's _s-o-o-o_ mean!! :laugh:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats Chomps! I hate you!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

#36-36 lol


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

1.21

....................


----------

